# Sconcerti:"Mossa Kessie sottovalutata. La linea del Milan...".



## admin (16 Marzo 2022)

Ancora Mario Sconcerti, a TMW, sul Milan:"Pioli? Continuo a pensare che venga sottovalutata la sua mossa con Kessié, semmai si potrà discutere che sia arrivata troppo tardi. Dire che ci siano squadre meglio del Milan, oggi, è difficile».

"Le scelte della dirigenza? Noi diamo molta più importanza al giocatore che se ne va rispetto a quello che arriva. Quando uno vuole andarsene, va mandato via, chiunque sia. La parte psicologica è l’80% del rendimento di un calciatore. Donnarumma veniva ripagato ampiamente dai soldi spesi per Maignan, è un messaggio a tutta la rosa. Il Milan non si è reinventato, ha scelto una linea al di là del rendimento di Donnarumma o Calhanoglu. Ho visto pure maturità della piazza»


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Mario Sconcerti, a TMW, sul Milan:"Pioli? Continuo a pensare che venga sottovalutata la sua mossa con Kessié, semmai si potrà discutere che sia arrivata troppo tardi. Dire che ci siano squadre meglio del Milan, oggi, è difficile».
> 
> "Le scelte della dirigenza? Noi diamo molta più importanza al giocatore che se ne va rispetto a quello che arriva. Quando uno vuole andarsene, va mandato via, chiunque sia. La parte psicologica è l’80% del rendimento di un calciatore. Donnarumma veniva ripagato ampiamente dai soldi spesi per Maignan, è un messaggio a tutta la rosa. Il Milan non si è reinventato, ha scelto una linea al di là del rendimento di Donnarumma o Calhanoglu. Ho visto pure maturità della piazza»


.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Mario Sconcerti, a TMW, sul Milan:"Pioli? Continuo a pensare che venga sottovalutata la sua mossa con Kessié, semmai si potrà discutere che sia arrivata troppo tardi. Dire che ci siano squadre meglio del Milan, oggi, è difficile».
> 
> "Le scelte della dirigenza? Noi diamo molta più importanza al giocatore che se ne va rispetto a quello che arriva. Quando uno vuole andarsene, va mandato via, chiunque sia. La parte psicologica è l’80% del rendimento di un calciatore. Donnarumma veniva ripagato ampiamente dai soldi spesi per Maignan, è un messaggio a tutta la rosa. Il Milan non si è reinventato, ha scelto una linea al di là del rendimento di Donnarumma o Calhanoglu. Ho visto pure maturità della piazza»


Assolutamente d'accordo e lo dicevo giorni fa : se vogliamo mettere uomo, valori e milanismo al centro del villaggio dobbiamo salutare chi non vuol restare. 

Resta solo il rammarico per il danno economico ma i parametri di Mirabelli erano sballati.


----------



## Route66 (16 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo e lo dicevo giorni fa : se vogliamo mettere uomo, valori e milanismo al centro del villaggio dobbiamo salutare chi non vuol restare.
> 
> Resta solo il rammarico per il danno economico ma i parametri di Mirabelli erano sballati.


Concordo con quanto hai scritto, certo che il rammarico per non recuperare nemmeno un euro da questi simpaticoni e dai loro stregoni è alto ma pazienza.... vedremo alla fine a che punto saremo.... 
Relativamente alla prima parte dell'articolo di Sconcerti mi pare chiaro che togliendo l'U16 spagnolo e inserendo il caprone siamo meno spettacolari, più prevedibili ma certamente più solidi e meno soggetti alle imbarcate.
La coperta è sempre di buona qualità ma anche un po cortina....


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Marzo 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Concordo con quanto hai scritto, certo che il rammarico per non recuperare nemmeno un euro da questi simpaticoni e dai loro stregoni è alto ma pazienza.... vedremo alla fine a che punto saremo....
> Relativamente alla prima parte dell'articolo di Sconcerti mi pare chiaro che togliendo l'U16 spagnolo e inserendo il caprone siamo meno spettacolari, più prevedibili ma certamente più solidi e meno soggetti alle imbarcate.
> La coperta è sempre di buona qualità ma anche un po cortina....


Se vogliamo inseguire un sogno bisogna continuare con questo centrocampo e questi uomini. 
Bisogna attivare la modalità 'essenziali'.

Non c'è margine di errore. 
Diaz deve subentrare a gara in corso.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo inseguire un sogno bisogna continuare con questo centrocampo e questi uomini.
> Bisogna attivare la modalità 'essenziali'.
> 
> Non c'è margine di errore.
> Diaz deve subentrare a gara in corso.


La modalità essenziale dovrebbe essere presa sempre in considerazione già dalla prima giornata.

E vale per tutte le cose della vita in generale.


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Mario Sconcerti, a TMW, sul Milan:"Pioli? Continuo a pensare che venga sottovalutata la sua mossa con Kessié, semmai si potrà discutere che sia arrivata troppo tardi. Dire che ci siano squadre meglio del Milan, oggi, è difficile».
> 
> "Le scelte della dirigenza? Noi diamo molta più importanza al giocatore che se ne va rispetto a quello che arriva. Quando uno vuole andarsene, va mandato via, chiunque sia. La parte psicologica è l’80% del rendimento di un calciatore. Donnarumma veniva ripagato ampiamente dai soldi spesi per Maignan, è un messaggio a tutta la rosa. Il Milan non si è reinventato, ha scelto una linea al di là del rendimento di Donnarumma o Calhanoglu. Ho visto pure maturità della piazza»


.


----------



## folletto (16 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Mario Sconcerti, a TMW, sul Milan:"Pioli? Continuo a pensare che venga sottovalutata la sua mossa con Kessié, semmai si potrà discutere che sia arrivata troppo tardi. Dire che ci siano squadre meglio del Milan, oggi, è difficile».
> 
> "Le scelte della dirigenza? Noi diamo molta più importanza al giocatore che se ne va rispetto a quello che arriva. Quando uno vuole andarsene, va mandato via, chiunque sia. La parte psicologica è l’80% del rendimento di un calciatore. Donnarumma veniva ripagato ampiamente dai soldi spesi per Maignan, è un messaggio a tutta la rosa. Il Milan non si è reinventato, ha scelto una linea al di là del rendimento di Donnarumma o Calhanoglu. Ho visto pure maturità della piazza»



Ma questo parla tutti i giorni solo del Milan o di tutta la serie A?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Mario Sconcerti, a TMW, sul Milan:"Pioli? Continuo a pensare che venga sottovalutata la sua mossa con Kessié, semmai si potrà discutere che sia arrivata troppo tardi. *Dire che ci siano squadre meglio del Milan, oggi, è difficile».*
> 
> "Le scelte della dirigenza? Noi diamo molta più importanza al giocatore che se ne va rispetto a quello che arriva. Quando uno vuole andarsene, va mandato via, chiunque sia. La parte psicologica è l’80% del rendimento di un calciatore. Donnarumma veniva ripagato ampiamente dai soldi spesi per Maignan, è un messaggio a tutta la rosa. Il Milan non si è reinventato, ha scelto una linea al di là del rendimento di Donnarumma o Calhanoglu. Ho visto pure maturità della piazza»


@Blu71 ecco la sentenza


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @Blu71 ecco la sentenza



Grattati qualunque cosa.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> La modalità essenziale dovrebbe essere presa sempre in considerazione già dalla prima giornata.
> 
> E vale per tutte le cose della vita in generale.


Non si può arrivare alla maturità saltando la gioventù .


----------

